# Touareg Maintenance Costs??



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone here knows what the scheduled maintenance intervals will be for the Touareg and what ball-park costs will be?
I have heard that the Touareg is highly advanced with it's sensors, computer and that the Touareg anywhere but to a VW dealer for any service is not a good idea.
Just rotating the tires or getting new tires requires the Tourareg's computer be programmed. So getting new tires at your favorite tire shop is not the only stop you will have to make (unless you get the tires from a VW dealer and save one trip). 
BTW, anyone thinking of taking their Touareg to their local quick-change oil place had better tell them the Touareg has two oil drain plugs, not just one.
Since the Touareg requires specialized knowledge, tools, etc for maintenance and service, buyers of the Touareg had better get used to the idea of going to the VW Dealer for just about all services. All the more reason to ask the dealer BEFORE purchasing a Touareg what these costs will be. Otherwise, this Forum is going to get quite full of posts B&Ming about how much it costs to own a Touareg.
Jamie, vwguild, any thoughts on this?


_Modified by charlier at 8:33 AM 6-20-2003_


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (charlier)*

I like to do most of my own servicing on a vehicle so I'll have to learn it inside and out. I also have a vagcom, so hopefully it'll still work with the Touareg.


----------



## Ruffies (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (charlier)*

I agree. I think the first 40,000 miles on my jetta will cost me about $1,000 in oil changes, service, checks, rotations, etc from VW. 
Makes you want to buy a ford and pay $20 every 3,000 mile for a simple oil change.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (charlier)*

Charlie, as with any vehicle, service intervals are going to be based on use...
The Touareg is truly an off-road wonder...not only because it will do ALMOST anything, but also because the Touareg does it all so easily. The controls are simple and easy to use, and with the 4XMotion, adjustments of the differentials are only required in really rough terrain.
I mention all of this because I will bet that people who would normally never go "off road" or even take the back road, will be inclined to do so. If the NAV system is part of your Touareg you have mappings for just about 100% of all of the nooks and crannies anywhere you might want to go...from the Sonora 
Desert where we were yesterday to the East Village in NYC. BTW this capacity is currently not available on the DVD based systems... No Off Road Mapping..
This will take another 12 -24 months to develop.
Sorry this is getting long; so let me just say that Service intervals will depend 
on how you use your Touareg...The more you put it through the more clean fluids & lubricants you will need, but on the other hand, if it never goes off the pavement...the normal 5K/6Months should be just fine.


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (Ruffies)*

Nothing would make me want to buy a Ford!
But Audi does eveything for 4/50 (that is 0 dollars) and they give me a loaner Audi when I drop mine off! They cover oil changes, winshield wipers, wheel alingements etc. everything. Unless I run it into a tree!
Maybe you should wait for the Audi Pikes Peak (if it gets built)


----------



## mcmodl (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (jditom)*

The V6 models change oil at 5k,10k,20k,30k,40k,50k, etc.
Major services are very 40k. Simple. Every 20k change the pollen filter and the brake fluid.
The V8 models are the same, except major services are every 60k.
See ya, Michael.


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (S4inSoFla)*

Agree with S4. I would do it myself or find a good Germen mechanic.
The Allroad has a few quarks that will be similar on the Touareg.
I have to lock my air suspension by pressing 2 buttons before jacking up to change tires etc. No big deal but if you do not do this the car will keep lowering that wheel to keep the car level and then lock where only the dealer can bring it back to normal. Of course with a Vag-com (which I highly recommend for you budding mechanics) you can do it yourself. And for those of you that will be getting air suspension you can use a Vag-com to lower the car below the stock setting. In case you want a lower center of gravity=better handling rig! We have done this on the Allroad and it increases the fun factor for road driving. Best of all it's free, takes 5 minutes to do and totally reversable!
Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (jditom)*

Audi also sells 66% Fewer cars than VW...


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (vwguild)*

And your point is?


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (jditom)*

An Inclusive Maintenance Program is significantly less expensive for Audi than it would be for VW...We have travelled this road before...


----------



## SF GTI VR6 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (charlier)*

I would say very expensive. Volkswagen likes to screw its customers on the maintenance. I was quoted by Royal Motors in San Francisco at $220 for a 30K service which consisted of an oil change, "vehicle diagnostic", Rotation of the tires, and throwing some fuel system cleaner in your fuel tank. 
Right before I went to go get the service I went to Wheel Works to get Summer Tires put on and they said that who ever had rotated the tires previously (Royal Motors) had over torqued all the bolts and had stripped 2 of them. The car was towed to VW and 4 days later they finally got around to looking at it. Their solution was to charge me $160 to redrill the tires or I could replace both rear rotors while having my rear brakes replaced. The icing on the cake was that they tried to sell me a rear brake job for $550 because there was only "15%" left on the pads BUT the rear brakes had been replace just 10k previously. I have never gone through brakes in 10k and I almost always downshift. $550 is more than I ever paid to have my brakes paid on my 325, I couldn't believe it. Who doe they think they are?
I love my GTI but the experience I have had at Royal Motors in San Francisco is soo bad and they rip their customers off so much (happened to a girl I know $290 to replace a battery) that I'm through with VW. I really like the Touareg and up until this past week I really wanted my parents to get one (I'm working professional and don't live at home BTW) but the way VW treats their customers in the service department I don't think it is worth buying one. If you are going to spend $40-45k on a car do really want to feel like you have been taken to the cleaners every time you get your car serviced.
With the Touareg's low residual value on their leases and with BMW's great lease deals right now the payments should be very close. When you consider that the X5 has all maintenance down to replacing you wiper blades covered for 4yrs 50k it is a no brainer the X5 is definitely the way to go. 
Have a good one.










_Modified by SF GTI VR6 at 10:50 PM 6-20-2003_


----------



## stgreen (Sep 21, 2002)

I have been following the release of the Touareg like most everyone else on this board. But after reading the updated vw website and reading the recent posts am I to understand that VW will not be offering ANY 'free' scheduled maintance?
When I bought a 2001.5 Passat it came with only two years scheduled maintance. Now the passat has 4 years I believe. 
Does the T-reg really have no scheduled maintance whatsoever? 
Concerned.


----------



## o22cool (Nov 26, 2000)

I am also concerned about the maintance. I had a new jetta but it got totaled before my 1st maintence. Im looking to get a T-reg, X5, or ML350.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (stgreen)*

The free maintenance has not been part of the VW Warranty program since the begining of 2002. Thats right the Touareg will have NO FREE MAINTENANCE. 
I don't think that this point is going to effect its selling at all. When you go out to eat, do you read the menu left to right, or right to left? of course left to right. You have to know what something is, before it can have a perceived value. Talk of all of the sensors, and mechanics of the vehicle are a WARRANTY issue, not a maintenance issue. Maintenance is relatively inexpensive, considering the requirements. If something breaks that will be covered under your factory warranty, which is now 4 years, and when we offered free maintenance the warranty was half as long. So overall, not having free maintenance, but having the 4 year warranty is a better value.
Also, the point that Audi has free maintenance has been mentioned. Not only do the sell significantly less vehicles than VW, but there "equivalent" vehicles are also quite a bit more expensive. outside of the obvious Audi/VW differences, part of that price is the cost of the free maintenance.


_Modified by Corradodrvrfnd at 9:25 AM 6-21-2003_


----------



## stgreen (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Corradorvrfnd:
You make good, logical sense. So if the rear wiper stops working - that is a warranty issue: covered. If lets say, the window stays in the down position and wont go up - that is a warranty issue and is: covered (right)?
however, tire rotation, oil changes, fluid top offs and so on are MAINTAINANCE and are not covered and s h o u l d not be anymore extreme (expensive) than anyother car... correct?
cant wait to drive one.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (stgreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stgreen* »_Corradorvrfnd:
You make good, logical sense. So if the rear wiper stops working - that is a warranty issue: covered. If lets say, the window stays in the down position and wont go up - that is a warranty issue and is: covered (right)?
however, tire rotation, oil changes, fluid top offs and so on are MAINTAINANCE and are not covered and s h o u l d not be anymore extreme (expensive) than anyother car... correct?
cant wait to drive one.


should not be anymore expensive than any other vehicle in this class of cars. You are correct. The drive is awesome!


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (SF GTI VR6)*

Your experience with Royal Motors is restricted to them...Your statement that
"Volkswagen likes to screw it's customers on the maintenance" is totally inappropriate...Kind of like saying that MacDonald's tries to scald all their customers with a cup of hot coffee in the lap.
And, I hope that you have contacted the management team at Royal about your dreadful Service...


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (vwguild)*

vwguild has a point there


----------



## SF GTI VR6 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Your experience with Royal Motors is restricted to them...Your statement that
"Volkswagen likes to screw it's customers on the maintenance" is totally inappropriate...Kind of like saying that MacDonald's tries to scald all their customers with a cup of hot coffee in the lap.
And, I hope that you have contacted the management team at Royal about your dreadful Service... 

Good Point. I was just venting because I got screwed by the dealership. I contacted that management and have not received a response back although I really don't expect a response. I guess that is just how it goes sometimes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Maintenance Costs?? (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_I like to do most of my own servicing on a vehicle so I'll have to learn it inside and out. I also have a vagcom, so hopefully it'll still work with the Touareg.

The Touareg is MUCH more complex than current VWs when it comes to the systems that make it function. If you crash the Touareg's systems by making a vagcom mistake you may be forced to reprogram the entire system.
BTW, I would not surprised if when you do take your Touareg to a VW dealer for service they could tell if you had used a vagcom on it. If that does happen things could get interesting when it comes to warranty/service work.


----------

